

Ask HN: how do you objectively prove what you have independantly learned - Ardit20

Particularly in regards to programming. If you state in an application for example that you know MySQL or that you are able to programme say in php, how do you objectively prove this. Is there any reconsigned examining bodies which may provide you with a certificate?
======
kaens
It seems to me that having an open-source pet project or two that uses the
relevant technologies would suffice.

~~~
zacharydanger
Agreed. And I think there's a benefit to having an open source project versus
a handful of certifications.

An open source project will generally only be looked at by people with the
skill to evaluate actual code.

Anyone in HR can evaluate a certificate.

The underlying goal being that _good_ shops should actually have someone in
the hiring process who can evaluate your skills, while _other_ shops are
probably hiring to a checklist of acronyms.

------
mattyb
<http://www.mysql.com/certification/>

<http://www.zend.com/en/services/certification/>

------
bayareaguy
I'm more likely to believe specific things you've _done_ over general things
you claim to know particularly when it comes to specific technical systems.
Don't tell me you "know" MySQL. Instead, tell me about the things you did to
insure I can't take down your system by injecting a call to BENCHMARK() or
about the time you were able to get the database working after InnoDB force
recovery didn't work.

------
dflock
Either certify or build something public using your skills, I guess.

------
noodle
this is basically the purpose of certifications.

other things that work are employment references and code examples.

